
Ask HN: Is there a good tool for container resource monitoring? - k_f
There are open source tools like heapster which have to be manually deployed. Are there any good SaaS solutions to manage container resource utilisation? Preferably supporting multiple container engines.
======
SEJeff
I believe you're looking for something very much like sysdig cloud.

[https://sysdig.com/product/](https://sysdig.com/product/)

~~~
k_f
Thanks, that looks promising! Do you use it yourself, or just happen to know
about it?

~~~
SEJeff
I've had drinks with Loris Degioanni and Brendan Gregg after a conference one
year (Monitorama). Getting to ask two legit heavyweights in the industry about
how to monitor containers at scale was definitely a high point for me. Also,
Loris is an incredibly smart and entirely reasonable guy. I grilled him pretty
hard and came away with the distinct impression his tech is exceptional for
what it is, and the product pretty much sells itself as a result.

I don't currently use it as we just use prometheus + kubernetes just because
my company isn't big on cloud services and doesn't have a need for it just
yet.

Note: I have absolutely no relationship to him or Sysdig, just am a random
tech guy impressed occasionally by good tech.

~~~
atmosx
Thanks for sharing. I had no idea who Degioanni was, although I'm familiar
with sysdig. Everyone knows Brendan Greg I guess, especially FreeBSD/Solaris
folks (dtrace and all).

I use it to monitor connections, connection speed and processes running on
specific containers (usually Jenkins builders) and it's really good & easy to
use.

